# Adoption question



## gizzysmom (May 11, 2009)

Hi, My friend is thinking about adopting a 7 moth old male Pomeranian. He has been kept in a outside kennel and is not house trained.

Would it be hard for her to train him now? She would have him neutered...


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Well part of it depends on the dog and trainer but I haven't had any issues training mine.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

The smaller dogs can be harder to housetrain sometimes. 7 months is still pretty young, with consistency and dedication it's not impossible.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I've never had a problem housetraining dogs. It just takes consistency.


----------

